# Kristanna Loken ups - 2x



## Adler (12 Feb. 2007)

*Kristanna Sommer Løken* (* 8. Oktober 1979 in Ghent, New York, USA) ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin und Model.
Als Schauspielerin machte sie insbesondere die Rolle der weiblichen _Terminatrix T-X_ in dem Film _Terminator 3 – Rebellion der Maschinen_ weltbekannt. Vor _Terminator 3_ spielte Loken die Rolle der Taja in der Fernsehserie _Mortal Combat_.
Weitere Filmprojekte sind die Verfilmung der Nibelungensage _Die Nibelungen_, in der Loken die _Brunhilde_ spielt, sowie der Vampir-Film _BloodRayne_.
Loken ist seit Januar 2007 in der Rolle der „Paige Sobel“ in _The L Word_ zu sehen.
Ist seit 2006 mit Filmpartnerin (_BloodRayne_) Michelle Rodriguez liiert.





*Filmographie (Auszug):*
1995: Auf schlimmer und ewig - Fernsehserie 
1997: Pensacola - Fernsehserie 
1998: Mortal Kombat - Fernsehserie 
2001: Air Panic 
2003: Terminator 3 – Rebellion der Maschinen 
2003: Kampfstern Galactica - Videospiel 
2004: Die Nibelungen - TV 
2005: Night Train 
2006: BloodRayne 




Bild:



 

​


----------



## G3GTSp (14 Feb. 2007)

Danke für die Bilder
:3dthumbup:


----------



## maxdome (12 Apr. 2007)

Echt super, danke dafür


----------



## fritz_maier12 (14 Apr. 2007)

danke für das bild der schnuckligen kristanna


----------



## fbbmonika (28 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Kristanna Loken ups*

einfach super die Frau


----------

